# stainless steel pots



## eurycea12 (Oct 5, 2006)

Hi all!
I am hoping some in this part of the boards can help me.
Can I use stainless steel pots to make seasoned tomatoes, pickles, etc. and store them in a vinegar based brine for up to 2 months?
I do not own any crocks but have a couple of large stainless pots. Crocks seem awfully expensive to me.


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

eurycea12 said:


> Hi all!
> I am hoping some in this part of the boards can help me.
> Can I use stainless steel pots to make seasoned tomatoes, pickles, etc. and store them in a vinegar based brine for up to 2 months?
> I do not own any crocks but have a couple of large stainless pots. Crocks seem awfully expensive to me.


Yes you can use stainless steel, but not aluminum with acidic contents.
A better idea is to pick up food grade buckets from a nearby bakery or restaurant for free or fifty cents. If you want new, 5 gallon buckets, food grade are about $3.50 at a home supply place, lids are $1.00.
The bottom or side of the bucket will have HDPE stamped on it.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

I agree. There are all sorts of very inexpensive food grade plastic containers available in multiple sizes that would be much better for what you plan. While the vinegar interaction with the stainless steel won't affect the taste it isn't an ideal solution in many ways.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

You can also use glass jars (gallons).


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

> and store them in a vinegar based brine for up to 2 months?


This part of your post just caught my attention. Sorry I missed it before. 2 months storage would require that they be canned - put into jars and processed. The SS containers can be used for making them, fermenting them. But not for storing them. Could you give more details about exactly what it is you plan to do and why?


----------



## eurycea12 (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks for your replies. I have a ton of buckets in my sap house and did not even think of using them :hammer:

judylou - the recipe calls for mixing up the brine and adding quartered green tomatoes. Hold under brine with a weighted plate for 2 months. All this done in a crock (which I do not have) and placed in a cool and dark place. The jar I was given was canned, I just assumed the person canned it after 2 months, though now after thinking about it why couldn't it be canned right away and allowed to sit before eating? This is all new to me.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks for the additional info. I can't be sure without see the "recipe" but it sounds like you are making fermented green tomato pickles? Similar to making sauerkraut only with tomatoes. Keep in mind that many of these old family fermentation recipes are no longer considered safe since the discovery of the bacteria listeria so it is best to make sure you are using a tested as safe recipe and follow its directions carefully. Also review the sings of spoilage in fermenting so you know what to watch for.

And yes they will need to be canned just as soon as the fermentation is done OR they will have to be kept refrigerated. How long till they are done depends on the amount of salt in the brine and the air temperatures while they are fermenting. It can be as little 3 days or as long as 6 weeks.

Here is some basic info on fermenting that will help: (note the importance of proper temperatures) http://www.uga.edu/nchfp/how/can_06/prep_foods.html

And here is some info on spoilage problems and what to avoid: http://www.uga.edu/nchfp/how/can_06/fermentproblems.html


----------



## eurycea12 (Oct 5, 2006)

Thank you for the links judylou.
Now I have a bunch more reading to do.


----------

